# Initialization of data source failed error



## Kelly2300 (Apr 1, 2016)

On Wednesday when I opened Excel, the Power pivot tab on my ribbon had disappeared.  I didn't think much of it and added it back in.  Now when I try to refresh any of my power pivot tables in multiple different workbooks, I get the error

"Initialization of data source failed.  Check the database server or contact your database administrator.  Make sure the external database is available, and then try the operation again.  If you see this message again, create a new data source to connect to the database. "

When I look up this error it says it is due to an issue between excel 2013 and 2010.  I am running office/excel 2010 and this file has only been opened on my computer.  

I do not have any click through tables open. 

I have un-installed the addin and reinstalled and am still ending up with the error.  

Anyone have any ideas that can help me?

Kelly


----------



## Matt Allington (Apr 1, 2016)

The plugin crashes all the time, but normally it is recoverable. What is your data source?  Have you tried to create a test workbook connecting to this source?  What about other sources?  If this were me, I would complete some tests to try to pinpoint the issue and eliminate others. I've if you can create a new workbook and it works, then there is nothing wrong with the plugin etc.


----------

